# MDMA (Molly / ecstasy) prices?



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

Just found a guy (Florida) for 80 a gram. The other guy I bought from was a little different ... Powder in caps... With caps was about same amount so I'll stick with new guy for now. Just curious how much you guys are dropping on your stuff? Per g or oz ... Whatever. Discuss?

TheSnake


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 21, 2013)

200 an 8th for 84% pure mdma whenever I decide to get some, haven't been rolling much for recent shows usually going sober


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

when I lived in Madison WI $80 a g for moon rocks/shards was a pretty standard price. Im pretty sure a buddy told me once that he picked up a zip for $1600. It was fire. One good pinky dip and you where smiling, dancing and in love with everybody around you. Im not much into MDMA although I do enjoy it time to time. Albert Hoffman is my hero.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;qdmuVS7O6FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdmuVS7O6FY[/video]


----------



## B.B.V.C. (Jul 21, 2013)

usually drugs are more expensive where i am, but 60 a gram, can either get it in crystals or powder


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Jul 21, 2013)

supply=demand $3 to $8 dollars a gram = $25 to $40 wholesale = $40 to $100+ a gram street. It's all in who you know and your position in the chain. Climb higher


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input dudes. 200 a 8th isnt bad at all. Only $57.14 a G 
A ZIP FOR 1600!? fuck me man! Sorry thought it was better, but still 57 a g. I'm going to have to ask my contacts what there bulk prices are.

For the weight and size, this stuff must be a gold mine to the producers, wish i knew a damn thing about a damn thing when it comes to chemistry and i would never want for anything, already home grown buds, then add in my other fav made at home? Heaven. Although I'm sure its a good thing i don't know shit, cause i would probably end up indulging too much.

Although I had a cell mate for a few weeks in county (completely unrelated) that was toothless and crazy, and i would have him explain the process of making crystal meth to go to sleep cause it bored me, and coming from that guy, of which i know i have a much higher IQ, It flowed out of his mouth effortlessly, although I'm sure he had been doing it for years. Btw, (FUCK METH)... lol Yall are crazy if your doing that shit and picking invisible bugs out of your faces... HAHA!


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

Barrazaburnz said:


> supply=demand $3 to $8 dollars a gram = $25 to $40 wholesale = $40 to $100+ a gram street. It's all in who you know and your position in the chain. Climb higher


Just when you think your at the top, the hatch opens at the top of the ladder, and you see 100's of other ladders to climb, too much energy for me. haha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah im pretty sure he said $1600/ oz but again I could be wrong. From what I have been told the chemistry itself is not that hard if you have a bachelors in organic chemistry. The hard part is getting all the precursor chems which are on DEA watch lists and heavily restricted. From what I am told a lot of good MDMA comes from the Netherlands because they do not have as many restrictions on the chemicals as well as there are some major chemical manufactures based in Holland.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 21, 2013)

75 grams at 1600 of 80%mdma 20%mda (sas)

street price 80-100/g 

10/point

80 is fair if its weighed out and not cut. if its cut more like 60


so iv heard


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Yeah im pretty sure he said $1600/ oz but again I could be wrong. From what I have been told the chemistry itself is not that hard if you have a bachelors in organic chemistry. The hard part is getting all the precursor chems which are on DEA watch lists and heavily restricted. From what I am told a lot of good MDMA comes from the Netherlands because they do not have as many restrictions on the chemicals as well as there are some major chemical manufactures based in Holland.


Yeah i think so too, think its even legal or de criminalized to take the drug there, just illegal to make it i think?

Out of curiosity i stumbled on a web page packed with info, All the break downs, what you need to process, equipment, and chemicals and was basically like a for dummies guide to MDMA.
It basically said all the chems you could get online delivered, everything was very safe, it took either a couple of days or a real long stretch to whip up a batch, and it estimated like $800-$1000 initial investment in glass, and shit, plus the chems. for a grand you would be in business even as someone with no chemistry background.

Here's the link if you folks wanna scope it out...

http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/brightstar.mdma.html


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 21, 2013)

one word... Silkroad


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Jul 21, 2013)

What? No. I don't mean go to every idiot selling in town. You simply get it from where it is made.


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

keepitcoastal said:


> one word... Silkroad


HOLY SHIT! Just read an article on it after you posted that, I had no idea shit like that was real?! Have you used it, and all was gravy? Damn... Mind = Blown.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 21, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> HOLY SHIT! Just read an article on it after you posted that, I had no idea shit like that was real?! Have you used it, and all was gravy? Damn... Mind = Blown.


Alll gravy just need to know about encryption


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

I downloaded that TOR browser and checked out the web page, the coins used and all, man it's straight up insanity on there. Does the TOR browser encrypt your stuff? I know it changes your IP to something whacked. I'm under the impression using that browser, and getting some coins off the other site to integrate into it you can just start ordering? That's nuts lol. Not sure I think it's safe enough to use, although i know many must use it going by all the feedback and crap on it. But hell, I'm also the type that has not even ordered decent seeds online yet to boot. Something about the internet makes me uneasy. 

Funny I think the internet is more of a danger from police, than walking into a place with a bunch of armed dealers and im totally at ease? Something must be wrong with my mind lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

900 an oz..never pay more. 50 a gram..never pay more...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> I downloaded that TOR browser and checked out the web page, the coins used and all, man it's straight up insanity on there. Does the TOR browser encrypt your stuff? I know it changes your IP to something whacked. I'm under the impression using that browser, and getting some coins off the other site to integrate into it you can just start ordering? That's nuts lol. Not sure I think it's safe enough to use, although i know many must use it going by all the feedback and crap on it. But hell, I'm also the type that has not even ordered decent seeds online yet to boot. Something about the internet makes me uneasy.
> 
> Funny I think the internet is more of a danger from police, than *walking into a place with a bunch of armed dealers* and im totally at ease? Something must be wrong with my mind lol.


#traphouse #hustlenflow


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 900 an oz..never pay more. 50 a gram..never pay more...


I could see $60 for a single g, but absolutely no more. Although that's for a single g atthe last minute. Personally I like to order from Europe or Canada and save a bunch.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude almost every festival I go to I run into my old crew,or others..they still got it cheep!! I mean,anyone gets it for those prices..even the casual passer-by...paying 80$ a gm for mdmd is like paying 3$ for a canned coca cola...if you're thirsty tho I guess you'll pay...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey duck,when u were doing the thing,what were the prices for the product? How much was produced at one run?..just wanna compare production/first sale costs to street level costs..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 21, 2013)

We were capable of making about a kilo a week, I don't recall exactly what pricing and costs were because money wasn't my department. I want to say that larger sales were under $20/g. Based on raw materials alone it was under $1/g, but you have to factor in the cost of equipment and paying people.


----------



## TooRare2Die (Jul 21, 2013)

84&#8240; reagent tested MDMA 1300 an O.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea overheads a bitch duck!..driving,hotels,eating out,disposable phones,un predicted losses,legal fees..all attribute to inflation of final price...a key a week is pretty good tho! At 20 a grm that's 20 grand...best I got over was a 10 grand come up on one deal..people wonder why I scoff at 10$ pills and I tell em its too much,there is nothing but greed after 5$ a pill..


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 21, 2013)

And one guy gets the pills for 2 each.. then sells for 3-5... then the next guy goes up to 8... and finally the clubbers are paying 20 a piece. If all drugs were just legal we could all be paying great prices for MDMA at wal-mart =)


----------



## B.B.V.C. (Jul 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> If all drugs were just legal we could all be paying great prices for MDMA at wal-mart =)


Not here in Canada, if MDMA was selling for $5 a point the government would tax it until it cost us about $25, Im sure some of you Americans have been to Canada but for those of you who havent you would think they accidently put the decimal point a spot too far to the right when you're buying booze or tobacco lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea well ask the guys across the pond what americans think about a tax.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Also,I bet it is 5 for a tenth.even cheaper


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 1, 2013)

No it means that I am smart enough to realize that the statute of limitations has passed and since I'm not doing it now I don't feel like I am putting myself at risk by talking about something I once did.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 1, 2013)

I used to hang out on the Hive. I'm well aware of what I'm doing.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dude,your screen name is 'tenstrip'...wtf!?!...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Like john ghotti said 'the feds don't run out of time or money'...you're at risk also if your rants are true...THEY GONNA GETCHA!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Barbara walters gonna make you her bitch...lol..jk..I find this all yell out loud funny.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, if it wasn't directed at me why was I mentioned? I'm confused.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

John stossle has a thing for you...lol


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2013)

All his posts got deleted? Talk about paranoid. haha


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 1, 2013)

Good riddance!


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 1, 2013)

Barrazaburnz said:


> supply=demand $3 to $8 dollars a gram = $25 to $40 wholesale = $40 to $100+ a gram street. It's all in who you know and your position in the chain. Climb higher


its only 8/g if youre buy kilogramsand thats in europe! this guy is full of shit!


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 1, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 900 an oz..never pay more. 50 a gram..never pay more...


if you pay 900/oz you are paying more than 50/g. which makes this post a lie within a lie!


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> #traphouse #hustlenflow


i was associating with a guy that got busted last month using silkroad. to sell that way is one thing. but, giving out you address and name to someone based soley on feedback is dumb. especially when i got my ebay feedback to 1000+ buying and selling a single item from myself


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2013)

I85BLAX said:


> if you pay 900/oz you are paying more than 50/g. which makes this post a lie within a lie!


He was talking about paying $50 a gram at the most if you're only buying one gram. And 900 an ounce max if you're buying an ounce.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for twisting a custie around skuxx...


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol whoops... I wasn't exactly sure what he meant anyways.... since 900 an ounce doesn't equal out to more than 50 per gram.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

bought by instance of transaction and maximum price,900$an oz..no more..50 a gram is 1400$...see the markup?..don't pay more than 50$ a gram...and most likely you'll get 40% then...sadly.


----------



## 21Austin (Sep 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 900 an oz..never pay more. 50 a gram..never pay more...


Do u stand by your word? Lol how do u get so cheap?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Going to shows over years I've gotten to know a few people..just this past weekend a friend picked up a gram and a half of some fire sass for 50$...and my word is bomb.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

Those prices aren't cheap. Well I guess I could see myself paying more for a single g because of convenience but the odds of that happening are very very low.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

They are def not cheap by your standards!lol...average decent prices tho for mid level dealers I suppose...I think the most I've payed for an ounce was 1000$ even...I've payed 80$ a gram a few times but that's cause I had extra $ and wanted to roll...as a rule of thumb I won't go over 50$ a gram usually..


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

Well yeah but even excluding my highly unusual POV on pricing those prices are high compared to what you could get by ordering from Canada or Europe.


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

Silk Road is on the high end then , no? I think I saw a gram of MDMA 80% pure for 1.1 bit coins....ya that sounds right. is it? that would be over 100 a gram, no?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

What were btc going for at the time? At the bottom of the page there's a conversion from BTC to USD or w/e currency you want. Hell you can change the settings to automatically convert prices for you. The prices are usually fixed in USD but the trade is done for the equivalent amount of btc.


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> What were btc going for at the time? At the bottom of the page there's a conversion from BTC to USD or w/e currency you want. Hell you can change the settings to automatically convert prices for you. The prices are usually fixed in USD but the trade is done for the equivalent amount of btc.



who knows... i keep forgetting my silk road password...i have to go make a new one ... and then my coin purse is another conundrum.....when I have extra $ then it will become important again... lol

I thought it was 120$ a bit coin..... i guess there is outrageous fluctuation in the coin exchange? like shit will change by 50$ in price? I dunno... two weeks ago silk road had MDMA most of it for a little over 1 bit coin. I guess that could mean a big difference in money


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea I could order,but this was before silkroad,and,I was in the middle of a field at a show 
I'm sure I could have got it cheaper and did at points,but now I have no use for an ounce of molly but for my head,and id rather have a few grams setting around as opposed to that much..


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

it would be nice to have a gram of LSD laying around. 20,000$ worth of L. How long could you store LSD? hunter thmpson was raided and they found a few hits of acid in a suitcase ,.. hunter said, i forgot where i put that! that is Owsely Acid and if i knew i had that i would have ate it!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol...I remember when grams were 7K...'gone are the days when the ladys said please...'


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

lottery winnings and ill buy a headstash gram..


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 10, 2013)

Impman said:


> Silk Road is on the high end then , no? I think I saw a gram of MDMA 80% pure for 1.1 bit coins....ya that sounds right. is it? that would be over 100 a gram, no?


there's fire molly on there for around 25/g if you're buying around 10g at a time.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

It really resolves around when you hit K 'enter'.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I really would like a qweight(quarter and eighth)..but at most need an 8th..don't have that much free time


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

Three teens is an odd measure to buy MDMA in. Get rid of that MD group and it gets sold as teeners.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Impman said:


> it would be nice to have a gram of LSD laying around. 20,000$ worth of L. How long could you store LSD? hunter thmpson was raided and they found a few hits of acid in a suitcase ,.. hunter said, i forgot where i put that! that is Owsely Acid and if i knew i had that i would have ate it!


Met a dude at laronde in montreal so long ago april wine was on the top charts lmao, while up there I was introduced to microdot and 4-way windowpane's which back in my day were quite potent( I would break a 4-way in half and rock balls!) The cat I met who dispersed these to us said he was a student of osley!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess it could have been Sands' acid but most acid chemists have purportedly been students of Bears if claims like that are to be believed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Well duck you'll love this.... he later moved to a " community" in island pond here in Vermont, thought it was a rainbow family there( they don't frequent locals lol) but it seems as if they kinda strayed from the rainbow family and are idk how to describe it really. So who knows, I would love to be able to Vulcan mind meld a excellent lucy chemist! The world would be a better place!http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Tribes_communities there we go!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't mind licking this about now!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll have to give that a read after I've had a cup of coffee.


----------



## KnockOutGenetics420 (Sep 12, 2013)

ill pay 50 a gram ALL DAY if its in SHARDS. and if the product stays the same.. I haven't been able to find good molly.. in a long time. I BEEN Searching and I cant seem to find Molly


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rainbow fam is the shit..I have the family guide..people list 'open houses' in it annually..you can call,come stay the night,or just show up to different farms,or properties.if you're in need of food or rest the family will take care of you.kinda like a frat house,but chill...I've visited the kindest strangers just to have a place to sleep while travelling..alas,no lsd chemist or lab has been where I stayed...lots of acid,but no labs..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Everyones gonna say go to silkroad if you want molly...ill go look in my dresser..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Rainbow fam is the shit..I have the family guide..people list 'open houses' in it annually..you can call,come stay the night,or just show up to different farms,or properties.if you're in need of food or rest the family will take care of you.kinda like a frat house,but chill...I've visited the kindest strangers just to have a place to sleep while travelling..alas,no lsd chemist or lab has been where I stayed...lots of acid,but no labs..lol


You don't let people come stay at the labs!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

I have never dated a girl named molly if ya get my drift...........can you describe the experience to me please?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Know that feeling of a roller coaster?...that euphoric feeling for about 6 to 12 hours depending on dose..know that feeling of snuggling with your kids or wife?..add that to the mix...love and excitement. That's how I describe it mentally..physically everthing is like petting a dog or a cat rubbing against your legs...duck..everone know not to let me in the lab..it'll be a long week if so..lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

wow, I am shocked I didn't try that when it was offered to me when I was in the service lmao! the cats who had tried it were staring at a fucken etch a sketch from back in the day, so I was super nervous about that stuff when I was told about it. Then again back then some marines were huffing shit to get high so who knows what they were doing lol!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

MDMA is fucking beautiful man. You need to try some!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahh..spun servicemen..I remember unloading shittons of acid through an army soldier at ft.campbell...imagine half a platoon/barrack marching and praticing handgrenades on gel tabs...molly shouldn't scare ya after that..lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Agreed I have to admit imt hinking im a bit older than some of the cats I hang with here, but I hope you gents realize im a 40 year old in 22 year old body! As for miss molly she crosses my path i'll give er a lick!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Duck id like that twice if I could!..but the like button is gone for some reason.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

40s the new 20 dude!..I know a lot of people your age who roll..not like a lot of mdma users,but they will take a tenth or two...'mdma,its not for kids anymore!'...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

'Lord,you can see,that its true...'


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

'They love each other...'


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

rory you need to fucken share mang lmao!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

Well it became popular as a recreational drug the first time in the 80s and there's people who've been taking it since.
VTMI get a test kit if you want to get MDMA, 90%+ MDMA is fucking rare these days.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Im sure and prob held by greedy hands if it is that high a number%.


----------



## the russian man (Sep 12, 2013)

i dont trust the "moonrock molly" we have around here as i think it is methylone, i have paid 50-120G back in the day when i had money, but i came across some double dipped tabs of REAL acid for 20 a hit and i bought 2, i also bought some dmt from the same guy, i tried one tab last saturday at the beach and it was pretty good, altho i ahd some muscle spasms and i felt the "energy" running thru my whole body at certain points, i also felt a bit uneasy at the beginning because i didnt knwo what i wanted, i couldnt make up my mind, but me and the group started bridge jumping and it was amazing! i took it at about 2pm and by 2 am i was dying for some sleep as i had to go to church in the morning with the parents, i went to bed at about 330 and had a good sleep with some vivid dreams, woke up and still felt as if i was dreaming thruout half my sunday, the tab i took had a mayan question mark on it and i have another one which has a weird pattern hat i cant make out.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't trust any crystals to be what they're advertised to be without some sort of analysis. Test kits are fucking cheap.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm allways gonna explain this...there is no such thing a 'double dipped blotter'..take a sponge,soak it in a cup of water..now,try to get the sponge to soak up another cup of water..can't do it you say?...nuff said..and if you had a test kit you'd find the muscle spasms were caused by an nbome..lsd won't make you spasm unless you eat a mg or more..and I can't find anyone who will eat a tenstrip but me..lol..if you think its methalone,it probably is..molly can be reroked tho,its simple and makes the product more marketable,even if its cut to 50%...hope this helps..btw..reread the part about a test kit two more times.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not saying it def was an nbome,but I've eaten nbomes and the 25c has a tendency to make my thigh on my left leg to tense up..don't know why..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

VTMi..phish in a.c..ill share then bro!


----------



## the russian man (Sep 13, 2013)

my buddy said he was right there when the guy had his test kit and tested the blotters, i knew something was fishy because i tried real L before and it didnt give me the damn muscles spasms. oh how i wish Silk road was still an option..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2013)

'My buddy said'...unless you lain eyes on the drop hitting the product being tested,don't believe it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 14, 2013)

SR isn't a guarantee of purity either. One of the bigger domestic vendors recently admitted to shipping methylone as mdma claiming he got ripped off and didn't test it and there have been other reports of it. The bottom line is that you should get testing supplies if you're into powders. Even they aren't fool proof. It's hard to discern say 2c-b from 2c-i.


----------



## the russian man (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah i think i will just stick to growing my own for now, gone are the good days where people had a coinscense when selling drugs, when i dealt i would always eb straight up with ym customers and thats why i had them coming back and i didnt have a dirty coinsense to deal with, i would not eb able to sleep if i knew i sold someone Rc's as Acid, thats just like cheating on your gf/wife to me, "what you sow you will reap one day" is always kept in mind, ofcourse we as humans make mistakes but when we make intentional mistakes thats when coinscense comes into play, sorry if i didnt spell it right but im pretty sure you knwo what im getting at. if i were to ever come across someone who could teach me some cooking methods for mdma or dmt i would treasure our friendship and do everything in my power to be a good student, im a quick learner just not really book smart, being by-lingual and all. but honestly i would rather make a drug that would change peoples lives for the betetr not ruin them, i introduced some of my friends to Acid and they thanked me after because thats what helped them get out of addiction, i knew icwas different when it came to pshycadelics/hallucongens because i would take them as soul food so ic an look deeper inside myself and bring out personal flaws it was like me looking into my own soul mirror, i am thankful that i got the chance to experiment with everything i ever wanted to try, i never touched coke/crack/meth/heroin/pills etc, i knew that those things bring people to ultimate addiction/destruction the only thing i regret getting into is smoking tobacco, i don't get a kick out of ciggerettes anymore because i moved unto smoking tobacco out of glass pipe and it gives me a strong head rush feeling that i enjoy, i also learned that moderation si the key because we as humans build up a tolerance to everything if we repeat the use of those things daily, i would smoke weed everyday and it jsut stopped having the same effect on me no matter how strong it was, and then is aw why it was called the gateway drug, its true unfortunately but i never took the step to other drugs, i still have self control and enjoy to get high of life by doing some hobbys with friends.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe not mdma..but dmt is easily made by the novice home chemist..plus rep for your morals and love!


----------



## the russian man (Sep 14, 2013)

Thankyou man!much appreciated, i thank God that he gave me understanding and wisdom about a lot of things in this screwed up world either it was from the mistakes i made or the logic i was presented with different life experiences, i also believe that the pshycadelics had alot to do with it swell,has anyone else had an "ego death" experience caused by taking mushrooms or acid? i know its a bit off topic but i just remembered when i was younger in my teens and before i started experimenting with stuff i would have a "ego" i guess thats what some may call it, but i later learned that being humble is the a major key to happyness, being content and grateful for everything you have, waking up in the morning and thinking " well would you look at that, God granted me another day to live on this world", the more messed up things you have bin thru in your life and have had tooken away from you the more you start appreciating with what you have left and how better your life might be then before.


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 14, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Going to shows over years I've gotten to know a few people..just this past weekend a friend picked up a gram and a half of some fire sass for 50$...and my word is bomb.


i need to start shippingbto where you live. jesus.
id be rich!!!!


----------



## will2power (Sep 16, 2013)

I live in Florida and can't get Shit but shifty methylone


----------



## Whitewidoww (Sep 16, 2013)

From Canada. Three of my dealers currently selling MDMA (non capsuled) for 60$ a gram.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Much more meth cooks in cali turning to mdma to cook...keeping up with the rappers...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 16, 2013)

I would love for meth cooks to switch to MDMA en masse.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nahhhh...lsd.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes but MDMA is a much more analogous process to meth. LSD requires a much higher level of skill.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Of course,I was just stating preference I guess..fuck it..let's make the ket-roll-a-tripts-psybin pills...then there is no doubt you got what u want!lol


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

2c-b > MDMA

Is 2c-b extremely difficult to synthesize?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 17, 2013)

It's fairly easy. Not sure if I would say I like it more than MDMA, but it's some damned good stuff and I can't for the life of me understand how it never caught on on a larger scale.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

Really... Someone needs to step up to the plate! I'm not sure if I like it more either... It is more euphoric for me, and all my senses feel more euphoric on 2c-b. Plus the visuals are great. But there are some things about mdma that I prefer. the emotional aspect, duration, and eye flutters.

and if I do too much 2c-b the trip can become sinister. never with molly


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 17, 2013)

It's reasonably common in Europe. It's also much more potent than MDMA which is another reason I'm surprised it's rare.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

I likes it a lot! One of my favs..the nbome series is just as nice..I don't get eye flutters,but jaw quivers on 25c...fun stuff.


----------



## will2power (Sep 18, 2013)

Whitewidoww said:


> From Canada. Three of my dealers currently selling MDMA (non capsuled) for 60$ a gram.


 can u contact me


----------



## will2power (Sep 18, 2013)

Have u tested it witha regent


----------



## will2power (Sep 18, 2013)

Help me crankyxr


----------



## the russian man (Sep 18, 2013)

sketchy sketchy.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

the russian man said:


> sketchy sketchy.


Don't worry.... dude will never be on RIU again. Some random fiend.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

"Bath salts and dildos heeeeah!! Get your rocks and face off!! Impress your friends,romance your lady! Only 5 dollahs!!"


----------



## Kervork (Sep 19, 2013)

On the subject of bath salts and molly, if someone had a small pile each of MDMA, Methlyone and 2C-E what proportions would they mix them in for a good time? I'm thinking 70,20,10%.

Mostly mdma with some bkmdma to keep you awake and off the couch and a touch of 2c-e to make you consider going back to the couch. Or would that much 2c-e make you want to hide under the couch?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hahahaha...33.3% each..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

But I don't see where any of those substances are bathsalts


----------



## Kervork (Sep 20, 2013)

Methlyone was used in some finer bath salts as I recall. I will make a capsule at 33/33/33 and you can test it. I was going to start at 175mg total.


----------



## Kervork (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it normal to have a flood of sweat, turn pale and have giant pupils on mdma? I'm talking sauna like sweat fucking dripping off the head and arms and then some.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 22, 2013)

If you let yourself get too hot you'll sweat like that and probably get really pale as well. Giant pupils is totally normal. Sounds like someone ate too much...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 22, 2013)

interesting concept duck...'too much'....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 22, 2013)

'Too much of everthing is just enough'....


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 'Too much of everthing is just enough'....


And when it is you find yourself needin a miracle every day!


----------



## Kervork (Sep 25, 2013)

Too much of everything is too much for me.

So, 180 to 200 mg was probably too much you're saying? 

Where's that counfounded milligram scale when you need it.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel 200mg of mdma(if its @80%) is an ideal dose..


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think I've ever used a scale for personal use MDMA.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

I honestly haven't either..I lick my thumb and stick it in the bag..or chop up a line a zoot it..but 200mg isn't bad for an initial dose for a casual user...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol..I have this 'incremental' friend who weighs out lines of coke and then writes down the time and weight consumed..I told him he can't be enjoying that..too much fuss for another line...lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 29, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I honestly haven't either..I lick my thumb and stick it in the bag..or chop up a line a zoot it..but 200mg isn't bad for an initial dose for a casual user...


With good stuff I'd suggest 125-150mg. If you're getting 80% salt then 150-200mg is the right dose range. 



rory420420 said:


> Lol..I have this 'incremental' friend who weighs out lines of coke and then writes down the time and weight consumed..I told him he can't be enjoying that..too much fuss for another line...lol


I like to measure my doses with most drugs and often take notes with new ones.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 29, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Lol..I have this 'incremental' friend who weighs out lines of coke and then writes down the time and weight consumed..I told him he can't be enjoying that..too much fuss for another line...lol


Meantime ill hold his coke and i promise i wont sniff when hes writing.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duck at 84% ill still take 2 tenths...its just my brain doesn't recognize mdma like when I was a younger guy.I need to slap my brain in the face to actually roll good..its the downfall of heavy use at an early age...
I usually comment to myself about new drugs and keep thoughts,but I really want to experience the drug fully,and feel like taking notes would take away from the experience..but that's just me..I know you and that def seems like a 'ritual' you'd partake in...


----------



## Kervork (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm beginning to think I like 2C-B a fuck lot better.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2013)

The 2c family is nice...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 30, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I like to measure my doses with most drugs and often take notes with new ones.


I've taken notes on trips before, thinking it would help me remember those "epiphany" moments... but when reviewing them, it's always something ridiculous like, "be careful what you wish for." Taking notes for new substances isn't a bad idea. It probably would have saved me from needing to try them 5-6 times before remembering what the effects are like.


----------



## Impman (Sep 30, 2013)

That is fascinating to me that MrEDuck takes notes with new drugs and measures doses correctly. It is fascinating on a couple levels, one being that, personally, I have never had access to a variety of drugs at all. There are very limited choices where I am from and to get something new would be so rare that it would not be forgot. And two, that is a very healthy and intelligent thing to do. Its not like we get a million bodies to play with throughout our lives. Journaling is a great thing to do , I need to start one... I am inspired


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not knocking the practice,I've just come to know how much of what to take..as far as taking notes,I can't usually cause I'm busy having fun,or I'm too fucked up..but calibrated minds like duck find note taking and such,enjoyable...perhaps I could be the 'drugged up spider monkey' and someone could take notes on me..I've allways had a secret desire to be a 'test subject' for drugs..but only psychedelics..not gonna take any drug that will cause erectile disfunction or anal leakage..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Skuxx..if I can't remember those moments,I trip again asap...lol


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 30, 2013)

I've always wanted someone to dose me up without me knowing. Maybe tell me that it's going to happen... but don't tell me when it's going to happen. Being a test subject would be cool too. I wouldn't like being trapped in a room and having to answer tons of questions and whatnot


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2013)

No questions just observations..and come hang with me skuxx.well throw a party and play 'beer can roulette'...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha I remember you mentioning that. Seems like a load of fun. And I would imagine observing me tripping would be boring.... "He's been sitting there for 3 hours inhaling nitrous.... going between having a huge grin, and a look of astonishment on his face."... "he's attempting to roll a joint now." "He gave up and is going for the bong". Nah actually if I knew I was being observed, I'd make it entertaining.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2013)

'Subject seems complacent..keeps asking for water and more drugs...very interested in shiny objects and breasts.massive intake of cannabis is a required regime every 15 mins or so for the subject or else the subject goes on rants about 'government conspiracies'..also subject keeps refering to himself as 'hoffmans little white mouse'....'


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 30, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Duck at 84% ill still take 2 tenths...its just my brain doesn't recognize mdma like when I was a younger guy.I need to slap my brain in the face to actually roll good..its the downfall of heavy use at an early age...
> I usually comment to myself about new drugs and keep thoughts,but I really want to experience the drug fully,and feel like taking notes would take away from the experience..but that's just me..I know you and that def seems like a 'ritual' you'd partake in...


First off fuck this 84% Dutch bullshit! MDMA is sold and consumed as the HCl salt, relative purity should reflect this. Maybe for a drug like morphine or mescaline where multiple salts are common it could be useful.
On a mg/kg basis my 150mg of 98%+ Duck Grade MDMA is like 350mg for you. It's not a linear relationship between dose and body mass. And my tolerance has gone way the fuck down. I had to take a few years off to be able to really roll without needing reckless doses. I may start with 200mg next time. I wish my wife hadn't suffered traumatic experiences on MDMA. I need a local rolling buddy. 
Can't you just picture a duck in a labcoat and goggles with pupils the size of dimes furiously jotting down notes in a lab notebook about simaltaneously being zero and infinity (this is the meditative focus that works best for me to experience ego death and experience oneness with everything and nothing)? Because that's pretty much how it looks. 



Kervork said:


> I'm beginning to think I like 2C-B a fuck lot better.


I'm really hoping its something my wife can enjoy. Tripping seems to involve spending the day in bed and those tactile effects are awesome. I wish we had more time to explore together. I need to find a psychonaut buddy who is free during the week. Preferably who is a cute female. 



Skuxx said:


> I've taken notes on trips before, thinking it would help me remember those "epiphany" moments... but when reviewing them, it's always something ridiculous like, "be careful what you wish for." Taking notes for new substances isn't a bad idea. It probably would have saved me from needing to try them 5-6 times before remembering what the effects are like.


But you need to make sure your experiments are reproducible. 
I find the more nonsensical epiphanies in the notes the better the substance usually. Just because what was written makes no sense doesn't mean there's no useful data present. 


Impman said:


> That is fascinating to me that MrEDuck takes notes with new drugs and measures doses correctly. It is fascinating on a couple levels, one being that, personally, I have never had access to a variety of drugs at all. There are very limited choices where I am from and to get something new would be so rare that it would not be forgot. And two, that is a very healthy and intelligent thing to do. Its not like we get a million bodies to play with throughout our lives. Journaling is a great thing to do , I need to start one... I am inspired


Glad to be inspiring. If it wasn't for people taking trip notes F&L in LV would never have been written!
But even if it's a note of what you took and when and approx come up, peak, and come down duration with a few retrospective notes added it can really help you to get to know a substance.


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2013)

Impman said:


> That is fascinating to me that MrEDuck takes notes with new drugs and measures doses correctly. It is fascinating on a couple levels, one being that, personally, I have never had access to a variety of drugs at all. There are very limited choices where I am from and to get something new would be so rare that it would not be forgot. And two, that is a very healthy and intelligent thing to do. Its not like we get a million bodies to play with throughout our lives. Journaling is a great thing to do , I need to start one... I am inspired


It doesn't matter where you are, you can always get a variety of psychoactive substances, you just have to be creative and patient.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll trip/roll with you Duck.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2013)

It would be cool if the HS regulars could all meet up and share our respective stashes.


----------



## GreenSummit (Oct 1, 2013)

id be down for a space mission


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Duck I was trying but shit happens..qwiso and harleys are not a good como fellas.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

'Duck grade mdma'..that's the most pimp thing I've heard this week!!
I agree with you on the purity,but fact is street mdma is never even that pure..id love to try the low sodium menu you prepared! Seconds please!!
Sucks your wife doesn't like mdma for whatever reason..my wife is just a wuss!lol..she's eaten one pressed pill with me once..but she loves the fuck outta some lsd! Unfortunatly she gets weirded out by not having the kids around,so its rare we get to trip together,since she's unwilling to ship the kids off to grandmas for a night even to be sober and alone..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

A lot of chicks my age are really big sissies when it comes to hallucinogens. Last time I gave a girl mushrooms, she was talking complete nonsense jibberish for hours until I said fuck this, picked her up, put her in my car, and dropped her off in her mom's front yard.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hahaha..coldhearted man..but,I will be honest..I've been to that breaking point..I'm a very nice guy,but one time I just had to tell a girl'shut the fuck up you stupid bitch,you're fucking tripping,and will be the fuck ok.'..well I didn't tell as much as scream at her...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have met some down ladies..my ex fiancee could eat more L than me, I know that seems absurd but its true..id puss out sometimes and eat less,and this was a time in my life my sober vision was blurry from so much use..she started off with a tenstrip everytime.even on wicked high mic'ed liquid..she was a cool chick..I watched her turn her teeth red with leftover geltab pour type of cool..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 2, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 'Duck grade mdma'..that's the most pimp thing I've heard this week!!
> I agree with you on the purity,but fact is street mdma is never even that pure..id love to try the low sodium menu you prepared! Seconds please!!
> Sucks your wife doesn't like mdma for whatever reason..my wife is just a wuss!lol..she's eaten one pressed pill with me once..but she loves the fuck outta some lsd! Unfortunatly she gets weirded out by not having the kids around,so its rare we get to trip together,since she's unwilling to ship the kids off to grandmas for a night even to be sober and alone..


Duck Grade MDMA is just about the most pimp MDMA going. Unless you can get some of MAPS' stash. If I had the equipment I could make UFP grade MDMA but I don't. I have a little of it left that I'll post a picture of. I did a little consulting for someone and was rewarded for it. It was nice getting a product I didn't feel I needed to recrystallize. 
I wish I had the money to buy a g of regular "quality" MDMA so I could recrystallize it and show how it's done.
My wife has complex PTSD primarily from surviving an abusive relationship. The two times she tried MDMA he got drunk and used her as a punching bag so instead of MDMA making the world happy and safe it triggers her PTSD. She can have a good experience if it's with me and my rolling buddy but it's still not really her cup of tea. We have a drs appointment on Friday and then we don't need to pick my daughter up till later in the afternoon on Saturday so we'll be playing with something. Right now I'm trying to decide between HO-MiPT and 2C-B. I wonder what the mix of those would be called? A high tech hippy flip?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2013)

A future flip?

How is HO-MipT? I've never tried that one


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 2, 2013)

It's great, faster onset and shorter duration than psilocin and somewhat more intense. Has great tactile effects.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

^ hey it worked for the Silk Road 
Who the fuck clicks on those links?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> ^ hey it worked for the Silk Road
> Who the fuck clicks on those links?


 That guy from the other day who said his "friend" got ripped off from a site like that, that's who, lol..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

The biggest shock about the SR bust was that one of those posts wasn't a scam.
If you're going to astroturf at least hang out at the forums and post a bit before you post up the link. Make it look at least a little credible that you just found the place and weren't the founder.
Btw guys you should totally check out this new marketplace I found. https://sfad6f5765jkh43k.onion/ 

that's gibberish and not a real address for those deficient in sarcasm detection. if it leads to a black market it was totally random. well fairly random, I would say that a 1000 monkeys banging out the complete works of Shakespeare on a 1000 typewriters would be a better standard and the chances of that are WAY lower.


----------



## Teemu (Oct 5, 2014)

On the blackmarket, you can buy one gram of MDMA for 20-25 USD, shipping included. Price goes down if you order larger amounts. Here's how you can do it:

1) Download and install "Tor browser bundle"
2) Buy some Bitcoins (BTC). Virvox is convenient and allows you to use a CC.
3) Run Tor Browser and register to Agora Market using this link: http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/i3PmGLEeJx
4) Send your bitcoins in Virvox to the address in your Agora profile.
5) Learn to use GPG. Gpg4win is a nice bundle. You don't necessarily need it but it is advised that you encrypt sensitive info such as your address before sending it to a vendor.
6) Buy whatever you like. The market is pretty much like Ebay. Buy from reputable vendors. Search the forums if in doubt.


----------



## giuliogiulio18 (Oct 23, 2014)

very difficult to find online seller...in europe any idea? no silkroad\bitcoins..


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

We meet next year at blackrock city. As many as possible. Bring your best shit.

Im serious..


Burning Man.


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 31, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Duck Grade MDMA is just about the most pimp MDMA going. Unless you can get some of MAPS' stash. If I had the equipment I could make UFP grade MDMA but I don't. I have a little of it left that I'll post a picture of. I did a little consulting for someone and was rewarded for it. It was nice getting a product I didn't feel I needed to recrystallize.
> I wish I had the money to buy a g of regular "quality" MDMA so I could recrystallize it and show how it's done.
> My wife has complex PTSD primarily from surviving an abusive relationship. The two times she tried MDMA he got drunk and used her as a punching bag so instead of MDMA making the world happy and safe it triggers her PTSD. She can have a good experience if it's with me and my rolling buddy but it's still not really her cup of tea. We have a drs appointment on Friday and then we don't need to pick my daughter up till later in the afternoon on Saturday so we'll be playing with something. Right now I'm trying to decide between HO-MiPT and 2C-B. I wonder what the mix of those would be called? A high tech hippy flip?



ibogaine.. works wonders for addictions. ptsd.. and other tramas..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2014)

That would be an awesome location for a meetup Canndo.


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> That would be an awesome location for a meetup Canndo.



We can do blocks of tickets, the pre sale is 360 i think. 

But it has to be planned early. Ive never been but i have friends who know the drill. The only issue is travel. You get close, i will bring the bikes. And everyone who shows gets canndo party favors. 

Somebody probbably has tents.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

i got an entire mobile camp dude..ill have to drive all the way there...
ive never been,but allways thought burning man was free,like a rainbow gathering for artists..they charge? whos playing?


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

If you buy late it goes to 600. There are mercy tickets as well. It hasnt ever been free. Costs a lot of money to set up an entire city of fifty thousand and then burn most of it down every year.


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

Everyone is playing. No names, some names all names, no one ever knows but there is music and dance almost 24 hrs a day. You MUST have a lighted bicycle. You bring all your own water. If you dont like the crowd you can be utterly, absolutely alone inside of half an hour.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

yea,but $600?..$350 does the same thing at the fests i go to..with bands,fireworks..accessible water..and pays for staff,cleanup ect..why is it so much for so little? my understanding is its a bunch of crazy hippie artists camped out for a week..no stages or organized entertainment for the masses...
me thinks the hype has been blown up,it was probably great ten years ago,but now its hipsterville..id love to go,but ill bet the veterans ill talk to will say the same thing..
"gone are the days..."


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

ive wanted to go since i seen a documentary around ten years ago on it and the culture..weird,they made it seem like it was free...the creater is a marketing genius!


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually, because no one is allowed to buy, sell or barter anything, it has remained fresh. The old timers ive talked to say it continues to get better. Remember, this is a self contained city. 

I was shocked at the price but they say it is easily worth it.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

its not thd price..ive payed for vip at fests..its just..well,it seems way unfairly priced,and this 
only comes from what i know of it,but it seems just an extreme arts and performance arts fest..
i read a cool trip report there about a guy who had some delysid stashed and split it...the fact that those kinda heads come make the entrance fee insignificant to me.


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2014)

I have had something to do with the place for years, rather unknowingly. Catch the documentary about it. You dont see lots of pics because black rock owns the rights to all pictures. They are fiercely protective of others anonymity.

While i am sure the founders make some cash, it is still,a very expensive deal.. they even give grant money to participating artists.


----------



## HelpHub (Oct 31, 2014)

An interesting part of the FAQ, "Where does my ticket money go?"

http://www.burningman.com/whatisburningman/about_burningman/ticketprices.html

Almost a million bucks for Port-a-Potties!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

its the fucking desert..thats their own fault


----------



## canndo (Nov 7, 2014)

No footprint, that means no fires on the ground, no pissing on it, no holes, take everything you brought home, EVERYTHING.

What happens is the surrounding towns have to lock their dumpsters and bathrooms after the event is over.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 7, 2014)

So you guys are going next year? How quick do all the tickets sell out?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2014)

canndo said:


> No footprint, that means no fires on the ground, no pissing on it, no holes, take everything you brought home, EVERYTHING.
> 
> What happens is the surrounding towns have to lock their dumpsters and bathrooms after the event is over.


ive been to many fests..and allways clean up my stuff,and others..and i allways go to the port o johns,unless they are filled to the rim,which happens occasionally..then i go behind them


----------



## canndo (Nov 12, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> So you guys are going next year? How quick do all the tickets sell out?



FAST, they have had problems with unauthorized resale.


----------



## high|hgih (Nov 12, 2014)

God, I'll never touch MDMA again after these last two weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2014)

yea,yea,yea...weve ALL said that before..
@canndo 
whats a safe time to obtain tickets? when should i buy them,right when they go on sale?
@anyone..how much is a coast to coast round trip plane ticket(average fare im not going 1st class,they took away the free newspaper)


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2014)

btw,canndo,EVERY fest has bootleg tickets..lol..we make getto bands..clip the last inch off your wristband and sew it to others..works everytime..
i try to buy tickets from volunteers..they usually sell their wristbands dirt cheep


----------



## canndo (Nov 12, 2014)

Earliest is best, i think it is coming up


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> Earliest is best, i think it is coming up


All the ticket info I just read was from this years event.. but assuming it'll be the same for next year then tickets should go on sale in february. I'm probably missing something or on the wrong page though


----------



## vro (Nov 14, 2014)

does anyone feel like mdma has lost its touch for you? ive never had experiences taking it like the first few times ive tried it ever again. also what presses are your guys favorites that youve had the best time with?


----------



## canndo (Nov 15, 2014)

White disks with cincentric circles on one side. They were from texas in the early eighties i think. I got 100 of them for six hundred dollars. The weight of each pill was 170 mg. It eas the purest magic and i gave too many away. There are four left, probably in the world


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 15, 2014)

I can't find any rolls for the life of me anymore. My favorites were white doves back in like 2001. I've been looking for rolls or molly for the past 8 months and haven't found shit. I would be happy with a weak x pill, I've been offering free weed and tabs for the first person to find it for me and still nothing.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2014)

canndo said:


> White disks with cincentric circles on one side. They were from texas in the early eighties i think. I got 100 of them for six hundred dollars. The weight of each pill was 170 mg. It eas the purest magic and i gave too many away. There are four left, probably in the world


early 80s youd think itd been cheaper,it was legal till 85,no?
ive seen the press you speak of i think..white suns is what we called them..im sure not the same ones,but same die..


SirGreenThumb said:


> I can't find any rolls for the life of me anymore. My favorites were white doves back in like 2001. I've been looking for rolls or molly for the past 8 months and haven't found shit. I would be happy with a weak x pill, I've been offering free weed and tabs for the first person to find it for me and still nothing.


where abouts are you located?..lots of press pills in the NE USA,and most of them are righteous from the tests.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> where abouts are you located?..lots of press pills in the NE USA,and most of them are righteous from the tests.


That's a bold word. Some righteous rolls would hit the spot


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2014)

theres some tested at 225mg...most are averaging 150-175mg..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 16, 2014)

In the Southeast. I have people saying, yea I can get that and then never hear from them again.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in southern California at the moment and it's been a year since I was dancing alone waving a flashlight in my face...LOVING EVERYTHING! Needless to say, I'm almost 40, been sober from alcohol and depressed until my first mdma experience last year. I used to trip L. Etc...but i was busy drinking around 1992 when raves and E. Hit Chicago. I can't believe I went all those years without KNOWING My god! It's like I believed in santa again and it was Christmas eve. It was 80-100 a g. Loose crystals. I went a little nuts I kept saying I would wait a few months, the weekend would come and I'd have an excuse to get 3 more g's. I really appreciate the help it offered with ptsd...anything I talked to my girl about doesn't bother me anymore, turned nasty emotional filled memories into old data. So it's been a year, and I've been patient. I said it will find me when it's time. This holds true for other psychedelics, but there comes a time when every psychonaut must go on a quest im sure any of ya'll would probably like to see an old man rolling balls. It also reminded me that I can be happy again. Hopefully the hype will mellow and we will all have an easier time enjoying life (how we please). I can't really say what the scene is here because I hide in my studio/garden with Netflix and you guys. Sorry for the typing, I'm on a phone one fingering it.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 16, 2014)

i see older folk rolling at shows all the time...nothing strange there.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got given a pressie. Yellow grenade.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 16, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I just got given a pressie. Yellow grenade.


Enjoy!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm sure it will be enjoyed.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 16, 2014)

I find I like mdma a lot. If I don't do it very often at all. Even trying to stay high through a festival seems very wasteful. The first good round kicks ass and everything after that just don't impress me. Now a tenth of molly and a gram or to of mushrooms, now I can have fun like that again and again.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 16, 2014)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I find I like mdma a lot. If I don't do it very often at all. Even trying to stay high through a festival seems very wasteful. The first good round kicks ass and everything after that just don't impress me. Now a tenth of molly and a gram or to of mushrooms, now I can have fun like that again and again.


This is what I like to hear, as I prep inoculation jars


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 16, 2014)

Lsd is probably my favorite. Except for the fact I'm a family guy and rarely have 12 hours to devote to that kind of day and even less time to recover. It's not the same but Molly mushy is my 4-6 hour not quite lsd good time. I can do a little after dinner, have a great ride, make it to bed by midnight and feel great the next day.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 16, 2014)

On that note. No molly here for a while. WTF


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 16, 2014)

i remember seeing a news report saying that "molly" was actually a new drug whats mdma and meth and bunch of other shit combined in 1 pill lol what a fail


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 16, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm sure it will be enjoyed.


theyre @170mg duck from the reports..have fun!
watch..east coast will be flooded with pressies soon...
BASSLIGHTS IN DECEMBER!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> theyre @170mg duck from the reports..have fun!
> watch..east coast will be flooded with pressies soon...
> BASSLIGHTS IN DECEMBER!


 idk, but for me, i always liked pressed pills mo'better then molly.. the few times i've done molly, say i had probably 2 g's of it in the past few years, it seemed to be missing a bit of the magic the presses had back in the mid to late 90s.. am i alone with this?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 16, 2014)

i feel somewhat the same..ive gotten some good molly in the day,but none in the past ten years has had me like a good pressie from say,1999-2005era...moving as much as i did back then,i think i have a very good grasp on the quality of things as compared to now...there making a comeback and fast,only makes sense..anyone can make a powder in a capsuel..not many have a pilk press..big timers have got to be tired of feeling the monetary void molly has left in their operation,and its beyond apparant users are tired of getting r.c.s or bunked on the regular..and its fucking set in stone mother fuckers arent gonna quit selling bullshit/fake stuff..but,if i tested a red superman in brooklyn and they ruled,and go across the river the next weekend to a show in jersey,snd see the same pills,good chance(not %100 tho) they are gonna be the same..not so with capsules of "i wish and hope" powder..
molly is only popular for 2 reasons..mtv,and the laws that govern 20,000 pills vs a single big bag (a buisness partner got caught with a gram,he got a 1 hit charge,instead of 10 hits that it was..cause it was in one bag..)..
oh,and shitty rappers cant find any rhymes with..3-4methelynedioxymethamphetamine..but molly rhymes..if not,its trendy so there


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> idk, but for me, i always liked pressed pills mo'better then molly.. the few times i've done molly, say i had probably 2 g's of it in the past few years, it seemed to be missing a bit of the magic the presses had back in the mid to late 90s.. am i alone with this?


I have no idea what exactly it is either but I feel ya.. Probably just the right mix of caffeine or whatever other stimulant seems to smooth out the edges of "pure" moon rocks. Dont seem to clench/grind the teeth as much, and even after rollin balls, with good molly I can eat and sleep at the end of the night. With good pills, whenever you would start feeling a need for a boost you could just crack another.. and forget about eating on a good pill lol..

Edit: Rory I was just about to type "the pills from the late 90s to mid 2000s" before I saw your post. The pills after 2005ish there were two distinct type.. a "good" tasting (meaning tasting like a proper bean), slightly larger/softer pill (that was usually very good) followed by a copycat 3-4 weeks later that would usually be slightly smaller and harder pressed but with the same "markings" (that would be equivalent to a cafeine pill or some RC). But even the really good pills after 2005 didn't have that happy dancing mix that the older ones did.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2014)

you mean "chalky"..
blue dolphins are a great example..white diamonds also..the real ones were diamond SHAPED...NOT a diamond press...same w raised buddahs,ahnks..i could go on for days ive seen so many presses and cuts..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2014)

If you're missing the late 90s/early 2ks caffeine was the most common additive back then. Kids used to complain that pure pills were dopey. 65-125mg of caffeine was the typical dose added to a pill.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 18, 2014)

lol..i STAYED layed down at the raves...


----------



## DMTER (Nov 19, 2014)

I like me some powder...brown, white, clearish all good to me...had to many bad pills in my day (didnt test in my youth) so kinda puts me on edge when I get tabs of it...I've been payin 35 a g lately and believe it or not it had me going like i was 13 again...kinda did a 7 day run....thought i was done doing that...but when $35 grams are starring at you its a little difficult to keep it sealed


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2014)

yea,thats how i ended up with no molly for firefly last year..200 a quarter? yes,ill have 2 please...SNORRRRRRRRRRFFFFTTTTT.....


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Nov 22, 2014)

50 bucks for 1.0 of nice brown moon rocks here.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)

should be clear..wash your stones bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)

btw,thats 1.0 also.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a strong distaste for brown samples because he should be a translucent white but I've seen analysis come in very high for samples that looked like crystallized coca cola. It doesn't take much to make a product look like shit. I've also seen analysis of black tar heroin that was over 90% pure.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

ive had some good brown rocks also..looked like frozen light brown sugar..
potencey is their either color,but buying impurites isnt my "bag"..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 24, 2014)

It bugs the fuck out of me. I have to recrystallize stuff like that for my own piece of mind. Often the color mostly sticks around which is why it probably wasn't washed out in the first place.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 24, 2014)

I've also had awesome brown molly... they called it sand. Great effects, but yeah.. the whole brown thing throws me off.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm praying some of these pressies in the NE rory mentioned float downstream befor christmas


----------



## YoungB420 (Dec 10, 2014)

im in fl and right now i get grams for $40 but lets just say its cause i know a guy lol but average price around here is $60-$80 a gram


----------



## MdmaKing1894 (Nov 20, 2015)

i just bought some yesterday and got 1 1/2 grams for 80$


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 23, 2015)

MdmaKing1894 said:


> i just bought some yesterday and got 1 1/2 grams for 80$


that's a dank deal


----------



## matt1026 (Dec 9, 2015)

TheSnake said:


> Just found a guy (Florida) for 80 a gram. The other guy I bought from was a little different ... Powder in caps... With caps was about same amount so I'll stick with new guy for now. Just curious how much you guys are dropping on your stuff? Per g or oz ... Whatever. Discuss?
> 
> TheSnake


If it's a powder then it's pure molly. If it's pressed into a pill then it's molly mixed with something else. It's been proven that Molly can't be pressed into a pill. Not unless you mix it with something else.


----------



## Noinch (Dec 9, 2015)

matt1026 said:


> If it's a powder then it's pure molly. If it's pressed into a pill then it's molly mixed with something else. It's been proven that Molly can't be pressed into a pill. Not unless you mix it with something else.


Assuming MDMA is pure because its a powder is a terrible assumption. As for pills being 'mixed' people use binders and fillers with MDMA to make pills. None of which should be harmful or effect the experience in anyway, the rest of the pill should be pure MDMA but of course can't trust what you don't make yourself.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 12, 2015)

keepitcoastal said:


> Alll gravy just need to know about encryption


yep Ive been having good luck with dream market myself. I had one shipment of LSD that failed to make it to me and the seller sent another free of charge. Thats service.


----------



## Mrruns4fun (Apr 21, 2016)

TheSnake said:


> Just found a guy (Florida) for 80 a gram. The other guy I bought from was a little different ... Powder in caps... With caps was about same amount so I'll stick with new guy for now. Just curious how much you guys are dropping on your stuff? Per g or oz ... Whatever. Discuss?
> 
> TheSnake


Answers different depending on who you're talking too... I get shit at 8 a gram and charge 40-60$ Lol.. Good luck finding my plug.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

bushwickbill said:


> yep Ive been having good luck with dream market myself. I had one shipment of LSD that failed to make it to me and the seller sent another free of charge. Thats service.


So was the LSD good? I ordered DMT once and that shit was bunk probably a research chemical cause it did something just not much.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mrruns4fun said:


> Answers different depending on who you're talking too... I get shit at 8 a gram and charge 40-60$ Lol.. Good luck finding my plug.


So hook me up. Lol


----------



## keepitcoastal (Apr 24, 2016)

Mrruns4fun said:


> Answers different depending on who you're talking too... I get shit at 8 a gram and charge 40-60$ Lol.. Good luck finding my plug.


10 bucks says i can find your plug


----------



## bushwickbill (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So was the LSD good? I ordered DMT once and that shit was bunk probably a research chemical cause it did something just not much.


always had good luck. just make sure you buy from people with a lot of sales and a high rating. Also always use escrow.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 6, 2016)

rory420420 said:


> Not saying it def was an nbome,but I've eaten nbomes and the 25c has a tendency to make my thigh on my left leg to tense up..don't know why..


DOB ashtrays did it to me. Often sold in Denver as LSD before the recent flood of Chinese RCS


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

A man lost all market addresses a few months ago,
most unfortunate. Feeling quite rusty. : ( 

Not that it doesn't still rain from time to time : )


----------

